# connecting external speakers



## paulu (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys, is there a way to connected powered external speakers to samsung syncmaster 245bw monitor , i do not see any plug for it , do i have to atached optional speaker to the monitor itself first and then run through this plug powered speakers set or all hope is lost? i would like to link my ps3 with the monitor but am not sure if i can get any sound .


----------

